# If Weed was 100% legal in the USA



## Ernst (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a chance to think this through. A Thought Experiment.

Suppose, possibly magically, cannabis becomes 100% legal for people to grow. All aspects are legal except sales.

Now I see the Black Market flooded with weed because now production is wide open.

I see the price of weed falling to reasonable levels for Primo and Schwag is made into inscence.

So now we have people free to have weed.

What would you do then? What does this world look like to you?


----------



## Ernst (Apr 6, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Here is a chance to think this through. A Thought Experiment.
> 
> Suppose, possibly magically, cannabis becomes 100% legal for people to grow. All aspects are legal except sales.
> 
> ...




Come on we smoke weed! We have imaginations!


----------



## ford442 (Apr 6, 2012)

i think that a lot of people really need pot and cannot grow - so there needs to be sales.. and it seems best to me to have it regulated where adults buy at a store - not forcing adults and kids to the same corner meth dealer.. i think that the whole scene and anything associated with it would seem a lot more clean and non-threatening if it were all in the hands of shop owners..


----------



## sniffer (Apr 6, 2012)

its the same as beer and wine ,

and it will be very soon ,, nothing magically


----------



## Ernst (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, why are we allowed to vote if we are not property owners (In the USA) ?

It wasn't always the case. Being a Woman or a non-white was just cause for a lot of political privilege.

What are we? We are not allowed a plant that grows in the sun. A plant mind you.. We are not talking equal shares in the future of humanity.

But about that Future : You are either a Cattle or a Rancher of the Cattle.


----------



## mtxdemon (Apr 8, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Here is a chance to think this through. A Thought Experiment.
> 
> Suppose, possibly magically, cannabis becomes 100% legal for people to grow. All aspects are legal except sales.
> 
> ...


Actually this is not a good idea, If you allowed that you just gonna increase the black market and the polices will work ward to stop this!!

The best choice is categorize the weed such as wine, and the government wanna increase their taxes revenue too man!!

If weed one day is gonna be 100% legalize to grow and sale will be perfect our government they will stop waist money to arrest stoners, and they will centralize the money to correct actions for security!!

In my opinion everthing should be legal, the peoples should make their own choices, and they should centralize the efforts in education!!

See ya


----------



## ford442 (Apr 8, 2012)

everything has a catagory and laws regarding it.. even a pile of dead brush can be sold for firewood or can be hazardous if left in the sun.. 
i like the idea of the powers-that-be just leaving their hands off it - but, our current society is built around rules and monetary values for everything that we see, eat, hear, smell, taste and feel.. 
remember on Star Trek how they have no money? that is the real goal in my mind - if we can get beyond money then all of these issues are mute.. what we need is matter replication - that would turn the entire world around.. replicate enough food and goods that no one has to suffer or go without anything ever again.. am i right? robots that build and maintain robots.. money has always been 'the root of all evil'.. but, i actually foresee a day when it will cease..


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 8, 2012)

Alcoholics opened fire to aquire and protect their right to consume alcohol. Pot will never be legal. Potheads are to peace loving for any thing to change in their favour.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 8, 2012)

bird mcbride said:


> Alcoholics opened fire to aquire and protect their right to consume alcohol. Pot will never be legal. Potheads are to peace loving for any thing to change in their favour.



well - i watched the Prohibition Ken Burns special - and the end of alcohol prohibition was not a bloody one - it was a political one - the candidate at the time had more things going for them besides the 'wet' movement.. but, it took the entire country to see what a horrible mess things had become in the 12 years of alcohol prohibition - it was hard to believe after the program that all of these awful things had actually happened in only one decade.. 

so, there we go - the bloody part is the time during prohibition.. lives lost every day because of lies and corruption and greed..


----------



## Ringsixty (Apr 8, 2012)

I think the World would be a happier place.
I think usage would probably drop with the younger crowd. Since, there will be no thrill in doing something legal.
For sure the price would drop.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> I think the World would be a happier place.
> I think usage would probably drop with the younger crowd. Since, there will be no thrill in doing something legal.
> For sure the price would drop.


exactly! to back that up - i have ready many times that pot in the pre-prohibition age was simply a remedy for mother's mentrual cramps and grandma's arthritis pain.. some learned men smoked it such as George Washington and Thomas Jefforson, but it was not exactly a party - it was something that old farts smoked in the coffee house to discuss deep political discourse..


----------



## Jack Harer (Apr 8, 2012)

bird mcbride said:


> Alcoholics opened fire to aquire and protect their right to consume alcohol. Pot will never be legal. Potheads are to peace loving for any thing to change in their favour.



Alcoholics never "opened fire" to protect thier rights, the Gangsters who stepped in to fulfil the demand for it did to protect thier turf, much as it is today. Too many mainstream americans drank alcohol to keep it illegal for long. Too many high profile people were at risk of going to jail. One would_ think _that thats how it is today as well, but something tells me that there is more going on with pot legislation than meets the eye. There is something out of whack in the totally disproportionate attack on pot. WHY is it so important that they continue to persecute it and those who partake?

If it were 100% legal, as in like alcohol legal, then yes, everyone would be able to grow thier own. Much like we are able to make so much beer or liquor without taxation. But you don't see all alcoholics brewing thier own, in fact a damn small percentage of all drinkers make it. There will STILL be a market for Samuel Adams in the Budweiser market!!


----------



## Ernst (Apr 8, 2012)

mtxdemon said:


> Actually this is not a good idea, If you allowed that you just gonna increase the black market and the polices will work ward to stop this!!
> 
> The best choice is categorize the weed such as wine, and the government wanna increase their taxes revenue too man!!
> 
> ...


I understand the duality of concept since there are two that make one.

It's a larger perspective than we realize.

If we look out into space there are no places to go for millions of light years so we and all that is Earth is a Cattle Farm. be it a meat market or Political culling.

So since we know we are Economic Cattle can we have and use weed? 

That's all. Where do you stand on Getting Stoned? On the side of freedom or profits?


----------



## Ernst (Apr 8, 2012)

ford442 said:


> exactly! to back that up - i have ready many times that pot in the pre-prohibition age was simply a remedy for mother's mentrual cramps and grandma's arthritis pain.. some learned men smoked it such as George Washington and Thomas Jefforson, but it was not exactly a party - it was something that old farts smoked in the coffee house to discuss deep political discourse..


Imagination is a human right or we are simply the Beast of Burden.


----------



## Ernst (Apr 8, 2012)

What the hell does smoking weed do?

I'd say make one dream!; Imagine! and find inspiration!

In Short it is Good For You!


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jack Harer said:


> Alcoholics never "opened fire" to protect thier rights, the Gangsters who stepped in to fulfil the demand for it did to protect thier turf, much as it is today. Too many mainstream americans drank alcohol to keep it illegal for long. Too many high profile people were at risk of going to jail. One would_ think _that thats how it is today as well, but something tells me that there is more going on with pot legislation than meets the eye. There is something out of whack in the totally disproportionate attack on pot. WHY is it so important that they continue to persecute it and those who partake?
> 
> If it were 100% legal, as in like alcohol legal, then yes, everyone would be able to grow thier own. Much like we are able to make so much beer or liquor without taxation. But you don't see all alcoholics brewing thier own, in fact a damn small percentage of all drinkers make it. There will STILL be a market for Samuel Adams in the Budweiser market!!


Smart Rabbit right there! I agree 100% The MAIN reason why cannabis has had such a rough time is because it is truly IS a multi-purpose crop that PEOPLE CAN GROW on thier own- without DuPont, Monsanto, Baxter or Lily! Once people have healing power in thier hands, the govs cannot exert control on behalf of the corporations. Remember we are all cattle and the govs have to exert more control or we realize we really don't need them anymore. Typical self-preservation act by any number of crappy governments on this planet.


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 9, 2012)

I suppose none of you ever heard of Alcopone or a tommy gun...right.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 9, 2012)

bird mcbride said:


> I suppose none of you ever heard of Alcopone or a tommy gun...right.



Yeah everyone's heard of that douchebag. He was brought down by the treasury department for... tax evasion. And shortly after Capone was arrested Alcohol Prohibition was lifted. Capone profited immensely due to the huge demand for black market booze. Take away the black market, you take away the riff raff that goes with it.


----------



## Jack Harer (Apr 9, 2012)

bird mcbride said:


> I suppose none of you ever heard of Alcopone or a tommy gun...right.


Al Capone: Gangster (One of many) who stepped up to provide a product made illegal by prohibition. Tommy Gun: Weapon of choice for said gangster to protect the turf created by the demand for the product that prohibition prohibited.
Alcoholics: The boozers who sat by, drinking illegal booze in speak-easys, watching all this go down in complete defiance of said prohibition laws. They didnt fire a shot.
Kennedy Family: Made their fortune running illegal booze into New England from Canada during prohibition in complete defiance of prohibition laws, now commonly accepted as respectable, upstanding citizens, politicians,and new American royalty. See Chappaquiddick.

Prohibition created the climate for the black market and violent under-world figures who protected thier turf thru superior firepower.


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 10, 2012)

The reason prohibition wasn't lifted on pot was because people of that era weren't into it.


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 10, 2012)

Back in the 60's they assembled us in the gym so we could watch a buddy thinks he can fly flick with a stern narrative voice saying, This could happen to you if you smoke mj. lmao


----------



## Jack Harer (Apr 10, 2012)

I dunno, saw the same flick, scared me pretty good at the time!! Problem was that I found out they were LYING!!!, That made me wonder what else they were lying about. The rest is history!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2012)

Not to mention the loss in revenue once people realize food grows just like cannabis!


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 10, 2012)

I think that industries would spring up. Some people would produce biofuel, some would produce archival quality paper, some would produce cellophane, some would produce medicine. Are you enclosing the caveat that it cannot be sold in natural form? Or that no product of the plant can be sold at all? Do you seriously think that the only use of this plant is smoking? We are talking billions of dollars.


----------



## panhead (Apr 10, 2012)

All the responses where 100% nation wide legal mj will be this great icon of american freedom & a leap foward for its users is a pipe dream not based on reality.

Right after legalization comes regulation,once the regulators get their say the control & processing of mj will be so highly regulated & costly that anybody wanting to run a mj shop would need unlimited legal resources & funding.

If mj reaches the point of 100% legalization you can bet your life that corporate america allready has a working plan as how to manipulate & monopolize the market,the tobacco industry allready has a functional system in place to monopolize the industry,from both the manufacturing & distribution aspects they have a working business model.

Mj is a carcinogen & would be classified somehow as a tobacco type product,state & federal tax laws would immediately come into play & keep prices at the highest levels consumers are willing to pay.

I agree its just a matter of time before we see nation wide legalization but not for the reasons most believe,it wont be a blessing to users or growers who make profit,big business will insist that the penalties for non taxed distribution networks be as severe as possible,want to see the future for small time grower/distributers simply research the legal penalties for possesion & sale of untaxed tobacco products,the dea crushes people who move untaxed tobacco & the prison sentences are extreme.

I hope we never see legal mj because i know my government will allow big business to monopolize to the point its bad for users.


----------



## Ernst (Apr 10, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> I think that industries would spring up. Some people would produce biofuel, some would produce archival quality paper, some would produce cellophane, some would produce medicine. Are you enclosing the caveat that it cannot be sold in natural form? Or that no product of the plant can be sold at all? Do you seriously think that the only use of this plant is smoking? We are talking billions of dollars.


Starting with Richard Lee and a meeting for pre- prop-19 it was obvious that rights for people had to compete with the profit motive. 

We once discussed if we should have done it in 2010 or wait for 2012 but with the surge of profits and the rise of large medical MJ trade shows people were blinded and we know what happened. The Feds frightened everyone at the last minute.

Well they have the right to deal with commerce.

So if we can skip dragging that dead weight along for 2014 we just might get someplace.

Now we may not be that smart yet and perhaps we will wait until the "Cannabis Boutique" political movement has enough people meaning many older people have died so, it is a thought exercize.

The basic idea is the we skip commerce language in the next major effort. Stay clear of what is clearly a federal issue of regulating commerce and lets lay down the foundation of the right to grow, have and consume.


So what will the world look like is it is legal to have , grow, and consume and I include not being firred from a job over it.

Can we skip the need to legalize pot money ?

Hell they are even trying to create a drug money banking system before it is legal. It's insane..

Did that answer?


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 10, 2012)

*snip*


panhead said:


> "Mj is a carcinogen & would be classified somehow as a tobacco type product,state & federal tax laws would immediately come into play & keep prices at the highest levels consumers are willing to pay."
> "I hope we never see legal mj because i know my government will allow big business to monopolize to the point its bad for users."


*snip*

O.K. Pan, sorry but I must address those 2 statements:

Firstly- Cannabis, when ingested or vaped is NOT a known carcinogen. If you have the peer reviewed scientific study results that were completed on those methods, we'd all love to see em.

Secondly- The U.S. Government already IS monopolizing the medical benefits of MJ with U.S. Patent 6630507 entitled &#8220;Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants&#8221; which is assigned to The United States of America, as represented by the Department of Health and Human Services. They are already trying to license it out to a pharma startup in NY as a DRUG....not a plant that people can grow on thier own. 

By legalizing you take away or greatly reduce the monetary value and THAT is a good thing.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 11, 2012)

i say again - that if big tobacco tries to put additives in weed then we will speak out and resist until they stop or no one buys it..


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 11, 2012)

if weed was 100% legal in U.S.A, It would have rules & regulations attached to it thus making it not 100% legal.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 11, 2012)

again - nothing is 100% legal.. skateboards are not illegal, but you cannot strap a puppy to them and roll it into the freeway - therefore the use of skateboards is regulated and the boards themselves need regulation so that they don't snap and kill you..


----------



## Rtazmann (Apr 11, 2012)

One thing foresure,,,you don't throw 26 billion dollars in a non-existant drug war without getting a return on your investment,,,,,obama just did that,,,,and if marijuana ever becomes legal it would surprize me,,,,,there is alot more money in it for the people with the money,,,,if it becomes legal ,,,,the money people will be a thing of the past.,,,,and tobacco companies will take it over .....states like ca is also ruining the mj issue for everyone,,,,medical or otherwise.


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 11, 2012)

Aww what did us californians do to you :[


----------



## Ernst (Apr 11, 2012)

Rtazmann said:


> One thing foresure,,,you don't throw 26 billion dollars in a non-existant drug war without getting a return on your investment,,,,,obama just did that,,,,and if marijuana ever becomes legal it would surprize me,,,,,there is alot more money in it for the people with the money,,,,if it becomes legal ,,,,the money people will be a thing of the past.,,,,and tobacco companies will take it over .....states like ca is also ruining the mj issue for everyone,,,,medical or otherwise.




I have read that sort of doomsday prediction for a few years.

So what if it was 100% legal to grow, consume and have cannabis?

Seems that would get around having to submit to a corporation which is a good thing.


----------



## Ernst (Apr 11, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Aww what did us Californians do to you :[


I understand your point and I am not diverting all responses.

What have we done is the opposite to your counter.. Seems we fell down when it comes to personal liberty except that we do have the optional $100 fine for an ounce or less now in California. .

What have we done? For Legalization.


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 14, 2012)

Never going to happen, not is the US that's for sure. There's far too much at stake with it being illegal.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 14, 2012)

there is really too much at stake for it not to be legal - trillions of dollars and countless lives lost versus trillions of dollars and countless lives saved..

people are wising up every day! the figures are sloping so that the prohibitionists will be the minority in the USA any second here! more than one out of five states is currently considering regulation..


----------



## EROsain (Apr 14, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Here is a chance to think this through. A Thought Experiment.
> 
> Suppose, possibly magically, cannabis becomes 100% legal for people to grow. All aspects are legal except sales.
> 
> ...


well a bright future where me and the worlds authority figures can get along, also i can switch to nothing but medibles with the big stash ad get growing every where . and can't forget the fuel , cloths and oil that would be as readily available as olive oil . feel bad for those who grow for dispensaries cuz the price would drop.but ad just grow it . ad toss seeds every where , build a machine and strap it to a truck like the salt on the snow trucks and just drive in the bushes in spring


----------



## ford442 (Apr 14, 2012)

yes, yes, and yes!
we need to put it back into the wild ecosystem - we know now how detrimental each part of the environment is to each other - immediately the birds will sing more, live longer and multiply - what does that do to the rest of the planet? i am not sure.. then it will prevent topsoil erosion which is what happened in "Bang-la-desh" ("Cannabis-Land-People") - they were forced to stop growing hemp and they lost everything to flooding..

as soon as pot is legal in a state they really should start a program to reintroduce it into the wild - like you are saying! everywhere! it should be illegal to remove large quantities like the state flower!


----------



## Ernst (Apr 14, 2012)

ford442 said:


> yes, yes, and yes!
> we need to put it back into the wild ecosystem - we know now how detrimental each part of the environment is to each other - immediately the birds will sing more, live longer and multiply - what does that do to the rest of the planet? i am not sure.. then it will prevent topsoil erosion which is what happened in "Bang-la-desh" ("Cannabis-Land-People") - they were forced to stop growing hemp and they lost everything to flooding..
> 
> as soon as pot is legal in a state they really should start a program to reintroduce it into the wild - like you are saying! everywhere! it should be illegal to remove large quantities like the state flower!


Save them seeeds and plant them evewrwhere! LOL good job..

One medium sized plant can produce thousands of seeds! Doesn't have to be any special strain just bag seed plants will do!

That is a good one Ford!
'My Gawd will the Mormons really go nutz


----------



## Rtazmann (Jun 26, 2012)

Ernst,,,,in short it should be your decision if you are going to smoke,,,,and no one elses..


----------



## purklize (Jun 29, 2012)

Pot does not carry any of the health or addiction consequences of alcohol or tobacco or even caffeine, so I don't think it should be regulated like these things. It's best compared to various healthy foods, like olive oil... so regulate it like produce.

Kids would stop huffing paint, dealers would stop killing for their turf, cartels would lose most of their business, no one would get poisoned anymore by illegally high levels of pesticides... it would be a fine day.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 29, 2012)

if weed was 100% legal I would cut every single tree on my land (22 acres) tear up the ground and grow thousands of plants build a greenhouse for males and I would fill a hot tub with hash oil and produce the finest hand rubbed hash and make water hash in washing machines for all the left overs from the rubbings and an indoor op to supply my coffee shop


----------



## ford442 (Jun 30, 2012)

if weed were legal i would plant it in every swamp and gully and meadow until everyone and everything had enough..!

we could use it to build skyscrapers and to stop the oil crisis.. feed the starving and stop dumping plastic in the oceans..

there would be dancing in the streets across the world!


----------



## missnu (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it should be legal like tomatoes, or rather more like tobacco, because I don't think 10 year olds need pot, then again I started smoking cigarettes when I was 13...no longer smoke now, but that is neither here nor there...there is just too much stigma, but as time goes on each generation perhaps gets a little closer...


----------



## ford442 (Jul 1, 2012)

here is a thing - before pot was legal - it was not the fun thing for kids to do at all - it was something that grandparents did for their cramps and poor old wooden teeth and such things. it was something that old people with wooden teeth would use to converse over political law at a coffee house in new england when this country was founded. young people always had tons of better things to do to enjoy themselves.

my point is that when pot prohibition happened - the number of smokers went through the roof - i think that prohibiting something gives it a mystique. a feel like it is a big deal - especially to a young person - and a feel like no one else can have it, it is valuable, other kids do it secretly, etc.. but remove the mystique and it is like a Bud Light or a pack of Camels. is that really going to attract the hip young kids of today? again - regulation will take access away from kids just like with liquor - we don't need beer hustlers selling to kids so we keep it under lock and key. end of story. 

but, i would still plant it everywhere because the animals and specifically the birds need it! birds that don't get to eat their native cannabis seeds live shorter, less happy lives and don't sing as much.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

ford442 said:


> here is a thing - before pot was legal - it was not the fun thing for kids to do at all - it was something that grandparents did for their cramps and poor old wooden teeth and such things. it was something that old people with wooden teeth would use to converse over political law at a coffee house in new england when this country was founded. young people always had tons of better things to do to enjoy themselves.
> 
> my point is that when pot prohibition happened - the number of smokers went through the roof - i think that prohibiting something gives it a mystique. a feel like it is a big deal - especially to a young person - and a feel like no one else can have it, it is valuable, other kids do it secretly, etc.. but remove the mystique and it is like a Bud Light or a pack of Camels. is that really going to attract the hip young kids of today? again - regulation will take access away from kids just like with liquor - we don't need beer hustlers selling to kids so we keep it under lock and key. end of story.
> 
> but, i would still plant it everywhere because the animals and specifically the birds need it! birds that don't get to eat their native cannabis seeds live shorter, less happy lives and don't sing as much.


While it has been shown that when legalized, populations decrease use, Cannabis was a legal tender in the US for over a hundred years! Hemp was everywhere. It was law that you HAD to grow Cannabis on your farm land. FOR THE GOVERNMENT! Cannabis was everywhere, until prohibition sent it underground. Now the US can't collect on the market. I think Uncle SAM might have a learning disorder...


----------



## browniesnblunts (Jul 11, 2012)

Legalization is fought by government and by corporate American (like there is a difference). The plutocracy would stand to loose too much of their income stream. One example is prisons. The privatization of the prison system/industry (did you ever think that prisons would be an industry??) is big bucks. If you legalize, you would reduce the prison space needed, and that cuts corporate profits for companies like CCA. In Florida they are pushing to build even more prisons, even though they do not need the space. How many people are in jail/prison for pot related expenses. Tommy Chong pulled 18 months in a privately run federal prison facility for a freaking waterbong. My fellow tokers, to legalize is to take corporate profits and we certainly can't do that. God forbid that we no longer need some of the Big Pharma concoctions for pain. I toke for arthritis after almost dieing from the meds. They almost destroyed my stomach. I lost 50 lbs in 3 weeks thanks to NSAIDS. I'm all for legalization but in order to do that we have to de-incentivize our government. Being a congressperson or a senator should not have all of the cash flowing in to influence them. You want to fix things, put the congress and the senate on minimum wage. They would get their asses in gear then. That's just my opinion, I could be completely wrong. BNB


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2012)

fuck that first time I smoked weed was 8 years old and we were smoking with a 5 year old it should be legal like tomatoes Imo


missnu said:


> I think it should be legal like tomatoes, or rather more like tobacco, because I don't think 10 year olds need pot, then again I started smoking cigarettes when I was 13...no longer smoke now, but that is neither here nor there...there is just too much stigma, but as time goes on each generation perhaps gets a little closer...


----------



## purklize (Jul 13, 2012)

missnu said:


> I think it should be legal like tomatoes, or rather more like tobacco, because I don't think 10 year olds need pot, then again I started smoking cigarettes when I was 13...no longer smoke now, but that is neither here nor there...there is just too much stigma, but as time goes on each generation perhaps gets a little closer...


They may not need it, but it's better than them not having it. I remember back in high school, if someone couldn't score a bag of weed, they'd go huff paint instead. Damage control - as much as you would like to, you can't really control your kids. If they want to do drugs they will whether you like it or not.

Tobacco is actually illegal to grow without a license. Stupid IMO.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 13, 2012)

i think that you can grow small amounts of tabaccy - just no selling or growing large amounts..
here.. i confirm..
yes- internets say basically unlimited growing for your own personal consumption.. 
technically you could grow a field of opium poppies as long as you don't intend to extract drugs.. 
and has all this harmed children in any way? nah..
my county was all worried about fencing and keeping plants away from kids - i have two major thoughts there - A. little kids don't give a rats ass about what grows out of the ground anywhere - and B. how is a grade school kid going to get high from stealing bits of wet ganja? do they have a drying rack where they can hang for weeks? NAH!
the county meeting was hilarious.. one woman said that the smell of her neighbors patch made her sick and now she has asthma so she cannot go outside.. and her neighbor up the hill now has bronchitis because the wind changed.. and how her sister is leaving california to get away from weed and moving to oregon... at which point everyone held in a laugh.. 

so again - kids that want weed will probably get weed.. just like booze, cigs, a knife.. they always have and always will to some degree.. but, seriously - put it in a locked glass counter and watch all of the dealers give up..! and only a dealer would sell to a high school kid!


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 15, 2012)

What most people don't know is that it would have a huge impact on the World if the USA legalizes marijuana in all states as your government pays other governments to destroy the fields of the farmers (mostly Nepal/maroco etc..) when this stops it will most likely swap over and a lot of other countries would legalize it too to be honest I can really see it being legal in a lot more countries in the next 10 years (hopefully by 2020 in Europe--> 1 month 420).You can really notice how the people here smoke more weed and get more tolerant against it in terms of they don't hate you for burning it...lets hope we can soon all smoke weed without being paranoid and live in fear...and I don't really get it its such a big industry why doesn't the government take part in it -.-


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 15, 2012)

What's the big problem with sales? If it was 100% legal then big business would step in and grow on a massive scale and produce a consistent quality product very cheaply. It would become so available at such a low price, there would be no reason for people to grow and sell weed. Some might grow their own, but for personal only.

If sales were illegal, then it's not 100% legal is it? There would still be a demand that needed to be met because it wasn't readily available and the price would stay inflated. People would still be stealing other people's plants and criminals would still be selling it and making profit for their organizations. It doesn't make any sense, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Ernst (Aug 26, 2012)

I freely admit I have not followed this thread!

I have read through and counted the replies.

So "Freedom" is not something we expect to have. 

WHY?


----------



## bde0001 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ernst said:


> I freely admit I have not followed this thread!
> 
> I have read through and counted the replies.
> 
> ...


----------



## ford442 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Multiverse45 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just look at the post ( My Rant On Weed In The UK )


----------



## Rtazmann (Sep 14, 2012)

Marijuana should be legal,,,,the only reason it's not is the right people are not in office and the people have not been forceful enough....this is our government not the other way around....the sooner people come back to earth the sooner they will realize alot things...especially government corruption,,,look at what the koch brothers are doing,,,,,if they don't get put under some control they will ruin this country....in fact a ll the billionaires will ruin us..


----------



## Rtazmann (Sep 14, 2012)

To much government in our lives


----------



## Rtazmann (Sep 14, 2012)

Stealthweed they are taking part in it,,,they are putting the money in their pockets..they put the pot back on the street have it sold and everyone gets a cut....do you really think government is that honest??? Give me a break!!!


----------



## haight (Sep 14, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Well, why are we allowed to vote if we are not property owners (In the USA) ?
> 
> It wasn't always the case. Being a Woman or a non-white was just cause for a lot of political privilege.
> 
> ...


I'm an outlaw in the land where I was born. - Country Joe and da Fish


----------



## billybob420 (Sep 14, 2012)

ford442 said:


> i think that a lot of people really need pot and cannot grow - so there needs to be sales.. and it seems best to me to have it regulated where adults buy at a store - not forcing adults and kids to the same corner meth dealer.. i think that the whole scene and anything associated with it would seem a lot more clean and non-threatening if it were all in the hands of shop owners..


Yes, the kids go to the corner dealer and the adults go to the store, good call.


----------



## Villa (Sep 20, 2012)

If MJ was legal it would be treated like alcohol and run by big business. Now distilling your own alcohol(except beer and wine) is illegal in the united states. I honestly think that MJ would be treated like that and it would then be illegal for even med patients to grow there own. Plus do you really think big business will just put pure marijuana in the* cigaretts* they sell?Don't be so nieve.
People who want to accross the board legalize it and grow it everywhere are smoking way too much and not thinking clearly.
I started smoking as a teenager but don't want my 15 year old son to smoke because yes it did harm me in school. All I did was get high and fuck studying. If you grew it everywhere then it would be accessable to children way easier then it is now. I smoke but even I know that it's not all good for me but hey I'm an adult and can make an informed choice.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 20, 2012)

If legalized companies like Monasanto would obtain the genetics, genetically modify , patent and soak in insecticide....


----------



## LWD (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe what is taking weed so long to be legal in the first place is all stuff that has to be put in place, and I believe it is already being put there. I'd just like to be able to grow 16 plants for personal use, but they probably won't allow that many maybe only 6. I wouldn't toke no government yerba, can't even get a cigarette with just tobacco in it. Murders involving marijuana drug deals gone bad, could cease to exist. You wouldn't see that no more on The First 48 as reason for homicide. I envision everybody being more happy and less paranoid. Maybe man kind could discover all the other functions of the cannabinoids, and breeding strains could improve.


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 31, 2012)

I want it legalized. I agree with this girl.

Vote Gary Johnson if you want it legalized too!!


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Oct 31, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> if weed was 100% legal in U.S.A, It would have rules & regulations attached to it thus making it not 100% legal.


If you take everything literally, you will continue to make pointless statements.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Oct 31, 2012)

purklize said:


> Pot does not carry any of the health or addiction consequences of alcohol or tobacco or even caffeine, so I don't think it should be regulated like these things. It's best compared to various healthy foods, like olive oil... so regulate it like produce.
> 
> Kids would stop huffing paint, dealers would stop killing for their turf, cartels would lose most of their business, no one would get poisoned anymore by illegally high levels of pesticides... it would be a fine day.


Has anyone ever looked at it this way?

The world cannot handle the shock of instant legalization for mmj. People don't react to change well, regardless of how good/necessary the change will be.

We have to ease into 100%, that is the only correct way to do it.


----------



## echlectica (Nov 4, 2012)

Villa said:


> I started smoking as a teenager but don't want my 15 year old son to smoke because yes it did harm me in school. All I did was get high and fuck studying. If you grew it everywhere then it would be accessable to children way easier then it is now.


And there we have it. We all have to save the children. I don't have any children and I'm past the age to have so I don't give a fuck about saving the children. Fucking save your own children. Here's a way for you to save your family: get pot legalized because if you get busted they'll take your children so they can save them from you. So instead of keeping the status quo why don't you raise your kids right and stop putting it off on the rest of us.


----------



## ford442 (Nov 4, 2012)

if you hadn't had weed to smoke you probably would have done something else like become alcoholic and really start to skip school.. weed doesn't make people stupid, you can blame that on your parents..


----------



## Ernst (Nov 7, 2012)

Move to Washington or Colorado is what we would do.. I understand 2 States have re-legalized.


----------



## ford442 (Nov 7, 2012)

yes indeed! recreational use/sale/production as well as hemp! 

today is a day to celebrate for so many reasons!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 7, 2012)

lol, yes it's legal to have weed, and HEY grow 6 budding plants, hey it's legal.

But you can only have a oz??wtf! there good!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 7, 2012)

Happy happy joy joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

